# Basic Router Bit Set



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I buy almost all my bits from Woodline and have been really pleased. Their customer service is first rate, too.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

HA! (lol!) I had to do a double take when I saw this review. Your kit is the same as mine except the bits are a different color and placed in different holes! Even the box is the same joinery! And you are right as it is an OK set of carbide bits. Good review Dustynewt.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL We have the same set, yet. A different company than both. We only paid $49 for ours


----------

